# Star Wars: Episode III



## Aulë

It's been announced that Star Wars: Episode III will be released on the 19th of May 2005! Not long to go now. 
I wonder what the title will be...


----------



## Aragorn21

Maybe something like..."attack of the pink mushroom men!"


----------



## Aulë

OMG!
According to IMDb, Chewie is going to be in it!!!!!
Also, they've gotten in the same guy to do Darth Vadar's voice as in Eps IV-VI !
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0121766/
Huzzah!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Episode III: Do you still believe that this'll be any good?


the title says it all.


----------



## Aulë

I'm sure the movie quality will be crap- ala Ep I and II. But I just want to see it for the storyline- to see how Anakin becomes Darth Vadar, etc.
I hear that the Obi-Wan vs. Anakin duel will be awesome!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Spoiler Alert*

SPOILER ALERT

I've been checking out rumours and spoilers on various sites. I don't know if people want spoilers in the thread, so I'll just give a few tidbits away before I'm told to shut up . . . . .

* Yes: Chewie will be in Episode Three. Han will not.
* Yes: James Earl Jones once again provides the voice of Darth Vader
* A fight scene (between you-know-who and you-know-who) will be the longest in movie history. Word around the campfire is: the light-sabre-play will excel that in the duel between Darth Maul and Qui-Gon/Obi-Wan (in Episode 1)
* The "look" of the film will be very similar to the Original Trilogy (lots of blinking lights, etc.)
* The film will bridge the gaps between Attack of the Clones and A New Hope (obviously). But it will also address many unresolved questions from Episodes I and II.
* Some of the vehicles/spacecraft will begin to resemble Original trilogy hardware (as we have already seen in Episode 2).

I'm tempted to go on, but not without your permission. If people like, I can post a link to a site which contains many many more rumours and spoilers, as well as a plot synopsis for Ep 3. It's always interesting to compare the synopsis to the finished result--but then again, unless they make Episodes 7 to 9 (who knows?), it won't really matter this time.


----------



## Aragorn21

woah, I'm looking forward to that dual. 


yes, please post the link.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Here it is. Like any spoiler/rumour site, its contents ought to be taken with the proverbial grain of salt . . .


----------



## Gandalf White

I don't know if I'm looking forward to it or not. And that's aggravating.


----------



## Meselyn

Chewie will be in it. I read on the "official" Star Wars website its set for release in theaters in 2006.


----------



## Aulë

Meselyn said:


> Chewie will be in it. I read on the "official" Star Wars website its set for release in theaters in 2006.


At Starwars.com, the release date has been said to be May 19, 2005.
IMDb has said that the 18 months post-production started in September 2003 (to be completed in March 2005).

The plotline at IMDb: "After three long years of relentless fightin, the Clone Wars are nearly at an end. The Jedi Council dispatches Obi-Wan Kenobi to bring the deadly leader of the Separatist droid army to justice. Meanwhile, back on Coruscant, Chancellor Palpatine has grown in power. His sweeping political changes transform the war-weary Republic into the mighty Galactic Empire. To his closest ally, Anakin Skywalker, he reveals the true nature of power and the promised secrets of the Force in an attempt to lure him to the dark side."


----------



## Meselyn

Also don't forget the Death Star plans. I think Palpatine will have them, seeing as he'll become (or is) the emperor.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Meselyn said:


> Also don't forget the Death Star plans. I think Palpatine will have them, seeing as he'll become (or is) the emperor.



I predict that the Death Star will make an appearance in Episode 3 in a far more "tangible" way!

I also predict that someone, sometime, somewhere will utter the phrase "I've got a baaad feeling about this."


----------



## Aglarthalion

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> I also predict that someone, sometime, somewhere will utter the phrase "I've got a baaad feeling about this."


Well, that line is in every movie, so one would assume it will be said in Episode III also.


----------



## Aulë

Let's just hope they don't have so many cheesy lines in this movie than they did in Ep 2.

Obi Wan to Anakin: "Why do I get the feeling you'll be the death of me?"
C3PO to R2D2 when being dragged across the arena: "This is such a drag"
C3PO when his head is next to his body: "I'm quite beside myself"


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

It wouldn't be a Star Wars movie without the cheesy lines and cheesier delivery. Who can forget classics such as:

"Governor Tarkin, I should have expected to find you holding Vader's leash. I recognized your foul stench when I was brought on board." (spoken in a snooty English accent that strangely disappears as the film progresses)

"Look, I ain't in this for your revolution, and I'm not in it for you, Princess. I expect to be well paid. I'm in it for the money!" (a personal favourite--it's all in the delivery)

and of course:

"But I was going into Toshi Station to pick up some power
converters..."


----------



## Meselyn

don't forget the one in Ep.2 "Your going to be the death of me Anakin" how little did he know he was right.


----------



## King Aragorn

Yes, that little quote ended up to be quite a lot of foreshadowing.  I'm actually looking forward to seeing Episode III. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Meselyn

the casting list for Ep.III is HUGEEEEEE! It'll be a long one!


----------



## Turgon

> _By Arthur Vandaley_
> 
> It wouldn't be a Star Wars movie without the cheesy lines and cheesier delivery. Who can forget classics such as:
> 
> "Governor Tarkin, I should have expected to find you holding Vader's leash. I recognized your foul stench when I was brought on board." (spoken in a snooty English accent that strangely disappears as the film progresses)
> 
> "Look, I ain't in this for your revolution, and I'm not in it for you, Princess. I expect to be well paid. I'm in it for the money!" (a personal favourite--it's all in the delivery)
> 
> and of course:
> 
> "But I was going into Toshi Station to pick up some power
> converters..."



All of which seem positively Shakespearean when compared to the tosh we were served up in Episodes I+II.

 

Gah!? The prequels lost all credibility for me with the whole Obi Wan/deathsticks/jedi mindtrick nonsense. If you want foreshadowing read some of the classic lines from the Silmarillion. Lucas manages nothing more than cheap laughs or deep sighs of discontent - depending upon how you view the Star Wars saga.

No I'm not looking forward Episode III... but I'm sure I'll watch it with the same grim melancholic fascination I had as I watched them pull down my old school last year... not that I'm suggesting _*that*_ was George Lucas' fault... but well... let's just say I have my suspicions.


----------



## Meselyn

I hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that the movie will be interesting.


----------



## MacAddict

Star Wars: Episode III: Obi-wan and the Last Crusade!


~MacAddict


----------



## King Aragorn

That could be a very good alternate title for the movie!


----------



## Aulë

Hehe- check this out, an updated version of the Star Wars Gangsta Rap: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/174837


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Rog said:


> Hehe- check this out, an updated version of the Star Wars Gangsta Rap: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/174837



Just checked out the SE of the SW Gangsta rap and ...  L..M..A..O..
I'm a huge Star Wars fan, and those kinds of things just kill me! 

Thanks for puting the link in.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Ya know, as I said earlier, I'm a huge Star Wars fan, and have been for most of my life. I loved the first three movies (actually 4,5,&6), and I especially love the books, but... for me, Ep. 1 & 2 (don't know about 3 yet) were rather disappointing. I HATE JarJar.  There are many confusing and unnecessary and lost lines. Much of it was just cheesy as all heck. But... I still watched them both several times (there actually are some good parts), and I have both of them on DVD. I can't wait for the "first" three to come out on DVD. I guess I'm just a sucker for anything (almost) that Lucas will put out. 

Anyway, the thing that bothered me the most is the "romance" between Anakin and Amidala. There was no truth, no passion, no realism to their interactions at all. Doesn't Lucas know how people fall in love?! It seems strange because I felt the connection between Han and Leia in the previous movies. Why didn't he use that as a template for Ani & Ami? 

To me, Ep. 1 & 2, are all about the effects and not at all about the story. This is very disappointing.


----------



## Persephone

I do hope that this episode will explain how palpatine became the emperor, and why did Yoda and the rest of the Jedi Council not know he was the Sith Lord. Who is that Cypher Diaz (maybe mispelled)...much of the dark side is really unexplained. 

Perhaps it has clouded my thought...*hint*hint*


----------



## King Aragorn

Why did you hate JarJar?

I think that Episode 3 will show how Palpatine became the emperor, and how Anakin succumbed to the dark side, etc. I'm looking forward to Episode 3.


----------



## ShootingStar

I think there's so much tying up of loose ends in the prequels that there isn't much of a story anymore. 

I am a huge SW fan, mostly of the original trilogy. I can't wait for episode III to come out, just so it will all be complete. But I do wonder one thing: Despite the numbers attatched to them, which way will it be better to watch them? The prequels, then the originals (in number order), or the originals and then the prequels (in the order they were made)? 
I'm sure George Lucas intended for them to be seen in number order, but in which way will it make more sense?

Also, I think the romance between Anakin and Padme is messed up. Instead of getting the idea that she was supressing her feelings for him, I got the feeling that she really didn't like him! Call me crazy or whatever.


----------



## King Aragorn

I think that you might be right about the Anakin/Padme scene. It did seem like she was trying to push him away, but she ended up falling for him instead...

I heard from my econ teacher that George Lucas wanted to start with episode 1, but the technology wasn't as good as he wanted it to be...


----------



## TheWhiteLady

King Aragorn said:


> Why did you hate JarJar?



JarJar was supposed to be the _'comic relief' _ for the movie. But why would you need some unnecessary piece of CG crud to give you that?!!! All the _'comic relief' _ you'd ever need can be found in the Droids. They always have been and always will be enough for me. _*me calming down*_ sigh... 

Anyway, JarJar was only another construct to show off Lucas' new found toys. He said he could make a completely CG character to interact with the human characters, and he did. But did it have to be a retarded alien? If Lucas wanted to have JarJar in the movie, fine, but the least he could do was leave him on Naboo. JarJar served absolutely no purpose throughout the majority of the movie. 

That's the Cliff's Notes version of why I hate JarJar. Thank you for asking.


----------



## greypilgrim

I want to see JarJar get killed sooo bad. I hate him.

Anyone have any ideas on time frame of Luke/Leah's birth, departure for episode 3?


----------



## TheWhiteLady

greypilgrim said:


> Anyone have any ideas on time frame of Luke/Leah's birth, departure for episode 3?



I'm not *real* sure, but I would *assume* that it would be at the very end of the movie. *If * that's what you mean.


----------



## greypilgrim

Well it's got to show their birth... but I wonder if Ol' man Lucas will show their separation? 

As Obi-Wan might say..."Curious."


----------



## TheWhiteLady

My thinking is that maybe it'll be the last shot of the film. 2 ships, one w/ Luke, one w/ Leia, flying off in different directions. I think it would be a sad, dramatic end, 'cuz we all know that they don't meet again until almost 20 years later. I just hope Lucas doesn't lose his mind and put a party for JarJar at the end.


----------



## King Aragorn

JarJar isn't CG though. It's an actor wearing a costume.

Only about 10 more months until Episode 3 comes out


----------



## Gandalf White

Jar Jar is CG!  

I just hope Episode III has the best special effects ever...that's why I'm going to see it..


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Right. JarJar is CG. The actor that does the voice stood in during shooting just so they could mark the shots. Otherwise 'it' was all CG. 
__________________________________________________________

I just want Lucas to finish it.


----------



## King Aragorn

Okay, fine.


----------



## Gandalf White

Well, we now know what the official title is. 

_Episode III: Revenge of the Sith_


----------



## Aragorn21

wheeeee!! Awesome title! go sith! w00t. 



Can't wait to see the annoying Jedi totally pwned.


----------



## Aulë

_Star Wars I: The Phantom Menace_
_Star Wars II: The Attack of the Clones_
_Star Wars III: The Revenge of the Sith_
_Star Wars IV: A New Hope_
_Star Wars V: The Empire Strikes Back_
_Star Wars VI: The Return of the Jedi_

Ahhh, that felt good: so....complete.


----------



## Gandalf White

Darn, now that we have all the titles I'm actually wishing I enjoyed the movies..  They sound so cool.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

I was on one of my SW forums, and I heard (well... read) a title that sounded better to me; _Rise of the Empire_. I wish Lucas had gone with that one. 

Unfortunately, I think Lucas really wanted to use _"revenge"_ in one of his titles. Did anyone else know that the original title for _"Return of the Jedi"_ was supposed to be _"Revenge of the Jedi_"? Until Lucas wisely realized that revenge was inappropiate for a Jedi. 

Just a little trivia for you. 
____________________
Just noticed something... thanks to Rog... ALL the titles start with _"the"_, _*except*_ for "_A New Hope_". Just something I noticed and had to comment on. *shrugs and offers small grin*


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Actually, it was leaked early in the production to spot pirates and bootlegs of the movie, but due to a mistake some early teaser posters had the print Revenge of the Jedi and are extremely valuable today.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Ah, yes... I too have heard that. Wouldn't I just LOVE to have one of those posters! Oh well... can't have everything.  

Still looking forward to seeing the movie though.


----------



## King Aragorn

I'm looking forward to seeing Episode 3. I won't be able to see it with my family though...


----------



## greypilgrim

Anyone see a trailer for the movie yet?


----------



## TheWhiteLady

No, but I did hear that there is one out there. I'll let you know if I find one.


----------



## King Aragorn

I've seen the trailer for it. They have it on http://www.starwars.com 

I think it's gonna be an awesome movie! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Astaldo

And I suspect we will hear also these two phrases: "May the force be with you" and "I feel a disturbance in the force".  

Can you imagine what will happen to the theaters at May? Fantastic atmosphere. People of every age eagerly waiting in the line to get a ticket. A fantastic premier etc. Oh I can't wait.


----------



## Sephiroth

This could very well be the best Star Wars movie of the bunch (Clones & Empire are tied as my favs for now).

From Wookies to the fights to the action to the story, it just has so much going for it.

May/June's definitely going to be a great period for fantasy fans over the world.


----------



## Astaldo

I saw the trailer too. I really can't wait to see it. Some time in the past I have read that originally George Lucas wanted to make 9 films. Can someone confirm that?


----------



## Sephiroth

Yes but that was a very long time ago...

1-3 would be like they are now
4-6 Jedi would've killed off Vader and Luke would've gone to the darkside
7-9 Leia and Han etc etc would've searched for Luke's "sister" (who wasn't Leia originally) and she would've pulled him back to the lightside and he wouldve killed the Emperor much like Anakin/Vader does now

Personally, i like the story WAY better as the rise, fall and redemption of Anakin. 

Of course i don't know how the 9 part would've worked out, but 9 would've been too much imo.


----------



## Narsil

Sephiroth said:


> Yes but that was a very long time ago...
> 
> 1-3 would be like they are now
> 4-6 Jedi would've killed off Vader and Luke would've gone to the darkside
> 7-9 Leia and Han etc etc would've searched for Luke's "sister" (who wasn't Leia originally) and she would've pulled him back to the lightside and he wouldve killed the Emperor much like Anakin/Vader does now
> 
> Personally, i like the story WAY better as the rise, fall and redemption of Anakin.



I'm so ancient that I saw the first movie (Epsode 4) in the theater.  I remember waiting in line for over an hour. I remember the _Star Wars_ mania very well. I was 14 when the movie came out and when they showed the Millenium Falcon I was wondering if we really did have spaceships like that.  

As I recall there was some discussion over the nine movies that Lucas planned to make... 

Episode 4-6 were the first 3 original movies and involved Luke Skywalker, Leia, Hans Solo, etc, etc. 

Episode 1-3 were the prequels that we've seen in the past several years and involve the rise and fall of the Jedi and Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader, the Empire, etc. 

Episodes 7-9 were to be sequels set in the future and would involve Luke Skywalker's son, or something like that. The only characters that were to be in all the movies were the droids. 

While I enjoyed watching the first three movies in the theater and have seen them numerous times (I have them all on videotape) I wouldn't call myself a crazy _Star Wars_ fan. I prefer _Star Trek_.  

I waited for Episodes 1 and 2 to come out on DVD before watching them. I would say they were "OK". The plots were rather convoluted and I found the love story between Anakin and Padme to be tedious and boring. I was glad it was on DVD because I just fast forwarded through those parts.  

As for the third episode, I feel it will be sad..It HAS to be. Since I'm not really keen on sad movies I'm not eager to see it except out of curiousity as to how they lead into Episode 4. After watching it I'll have to watch 4-6 in order to cheer myself up.


----------



## Fechin

I can't wait for this movie 

Is anyone else planning on going to CIII?


----------



## Astaldo

CIII? What's this?


----------



## Fechin

This site should explain everything 

CIII

If you have any quesitons let me know


----------



## Astaldo

Everything seems clear now.


----------



## SmokeMonkey

Ol'gaffer said:


> Actually, it was leaked early in the production to spot pirates and bootlegs of the movie, but due to a mistake some early teaser posters had the print Revenge of the Jedi and are extremely valuable today.



Actually that is incorrect. Lucas had every intent of using Revenge of the Jedi for his title. So much so that Lucasfilm told Fox and they printed up those posters. There was no "leak" or anything of that nature. I believe that Lucas chose to change the title like 2-3 weeks before the films release. All of this is covered in the DVD documentary "Empire of Dreams" 


Side Note: The working title that they were using for Jedi was "Blue Harvest"


----------



## greypilgrim

I can't wait til this movie comes out!


----------



## Astaldo

I'm sure it's going to be great.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh, I can't wait. Wow...I despised the love story in Episode II, and Anakin was over-the-top whiny in Ep. I. JarJar just kills me...in other words, I would like to kill him or possibly myself if I have to sit through another two hours of him. Grar...I LOVE the original trilogy, though. Ya know, crappy acting, cheesy lines, amazingly low-tech filming-it was lovely! 

Say in whiny squealing voice: "But I was going to Toshe Station to pick up some power convertors..."


----------



## greypilgrim

One more day closer...anybody else excited? 

I am!


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Are you kidding?! I'm so over-the-top EXCITED!!! I almost fell out of my chair when I saw the trailer on TV last week!  

I'm hoping that this one will be the best of the prequels. It certainly *looks* AWESOME. 

I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## King Aragorn

I can't wait for May 19 to get here so that I can see the movie!!!!


----------



## Aulë

In a way, it'll be sad once it's all over...
I doubt they'll make Episodes 6-9...


----------



## Gandalf White

Aulë said:


> I doubt they'll make Episodes 6-9...



Thank God.


----------



## King Aragorn

lol

why do you say that?


----------



## Raithnait

I think Episode 3 is going to be disappointing, really. Much like the movie of Return of the King. It has so much promise and could be so much and the trailer looks awesome, but I'm rather wary of getting too excited or happy about it. In my opinion, Episodes 1 and 2 should never have been made, and definently shouldn't have been so chock-full of CG. The Star Wars Trilogy was absolutely perfect on it's own and I think these prequels have not added anything to the glory(and indeed have cheapened the glory) of the Trilogy, with the possible exception of 3 and that remains to be seen. Call me a purist if you must, for purist I am. I will always prefer the LotR books to the movies and the Trilogy over the prequels. 

That being said, I have every intention of assisting my younger brother with his Jedi costume and will probably go see it with him in my Jedi robe also(we made the robes for Episode 2, this time I'm going to work on making him the actual like tunic-thing and such so he doesn't have to worry about keeping his robe belted or his jeans from showing and all that...). I will try my best to have an open mind and probably thoroughly enjoy myself as I watch it, it will only be afterwards that I will lament it's faults.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I just saw a commercial...*sigh* My sister and I are SO camping out. She'll be home from college like, the day before. and we are totally camping. or something nerdy like that...


----------



## Hammersmith

Aulë said:


> In a way, it'll be sad once it's all over...
> I doubt they'll make Episodes 6-9...


I heard once that Lucas was considering making films from the Extended Universe books by Timothy Zahn (The Empire Trilogy)

That was probably just a lie.


----------



## greypilgrim

I heard George Lucas is making 
ALL 6 movies, to be released 

IN THEATERS...

ONE AT A TIME... 

IN ORDER...

IN 3-D!!!

sometime in like 2007 or something

woo-hoo!! (<-repeat 10x)


----------



## Elorendil

Huzzah! Only 33 days left!   My friends and I are plotting to go to the midnight showing (assuming there is one close enough for us to go).



Hammersmith said:


> I heard once that Lucas was considering making films from the Extended Universe books by Timothy Zahn (The Empire Trilogy)


 
I've heard that rumor, too. We'll see what happens, though.


----------



## Aulë

Make sure to watch the Clone Wars series beforehand.


----------



## greypilgrim

And try and see in digital theater too.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Eeeeeeeeeee I can't wait! My friend and her dad are going to the first showing...I am trying to convince my parents to let me skip school and go...eeeeeeeee!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

greypilgrim said:


> I heard George Lucas is making
> ALL 6 movies, to be released
> 
> IN THEATERS...
> 
> ONE AT A TIME...
> 
> IN ORDER...
> 
> IN 3-D!!!
> 
> sometime in like 2007 or something
> 
> woo-hoo!! (<-repeat 10x)



You heard correctly. From _The Guardian_:

[font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Star Wars to enter third dimension*[/font]
> [font=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]*Staff and agencies
> Friday March 18, 2005* [/font]
> 
> [font=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]George Lucas told delegates at a Las Vegas convention yesterday that he wants to re-release his iconic Star Wars franchise in 3D, beginning in 2007.[/font][font=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]Speaking at the annual film industry expo ShoWest, Lucas, who introduced the first reel of his upcoming Episode III - Revenge of the Sith, was among a handful of pioneering filmmakers who publicly endorsed the format.[/font]
> 
> [font=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif]James Cameron, the swashbuckling mega-director behind box office all-star Titanic, Spy Kids creator Robert Rodriguez, and Robert Zemeckis, director of The Polar Express and Contact, all came out in support the medium.
> [/font]
> 
> [font=Geneva,Arial,sans-serif] Attendees heard how Lucas dropped plans to shoot Episode III in 3D due to logistical problems. He added that converting a picture from 2D to 3D would cost in the region of $5million.[/font]


----------



## Maggot

That sounds damn cool that Guardian thing. I hope episode III is a lot better than episode I that was a big letdown. Episode II was a peach in my opinion it partly explains Anakin's downfall to the dark side, his love of Padme. And the bit where Windu says this party is over is soooo cool. But the classics in my opinion are the best, far outstripping the modern ones. But episode III from what I've seen off trailers off the net looks great. We also see Chewy for the first time yes I can't wait.


----------



## Firawyn

has anyone besides me watched the trailer in slow motion??


----------



## e.Blackstar

Probably not, Firawyn.


----------



## greypilgrim

Alright, Obi-Wan fights General Tarkin, and Anakin. The Emperor fights Mace Windu, and Yoda. Dooko fights Anakin. 

Sounds like it's going to be alot of arm-chopping fun fun fun!!


----------



## Corvis

I hear Yoda gets his butt kicked by Darth Sidius. I can't wait to see this movie only a few weeks left. I'm seeing it at midnight.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Corvis said:


> I hear Yoda gets his butt kicked by Darth Sidius.



 *is outraged* Arrr!


----------



## Kelonus

Maggot said:


> That sounds damn cool that Guardian thing. I hope episode III is a lot better than episode I that was a big letdown. Episode II was a peach in my opinion it partly explains Anakin's downfall to the dark side, his love of Padme. And the bit where Windu says this party is over is soooo cool. But the classics in my opinion are the best, far outstripping the modern ones. But episode III from what I've seen off trailers off the net looks great. We also see Chewy for the first time yes I can't wait.



I believe his mother's death and his cockiness lead to his downfall. Yes, he wasn't suppose to love, but that wasn't what triggered his beginning to go down the path of the dark side. If you think about it, the Jedi do love, but would rather not feel deep in love for it can hinder to anger depending the situation and how the person know how to handle it.


----------



## Firawyn

e.Blackstar said:


> Probably not, Firawyn.




ah well...i am obsessed...i admit it


----------



## greypilgrim

greypilgrim said:


> Alright, Obi-Wan fights General Tarkin, ...


Whoops! i meant General grievous..a droid with guts and eyeballs.


----------



## Maggot

Anakin kills Dooku right near the start of the movie my mate's got the movie book. I can't wait for all the lightsaber swinging it's gonna be great.


----------



## Corvis

I read the book as well. It was incredible, I would post a lot of what happens but I don't know if people want me to ruin the movie for them.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Star Wars to become new TV series*

Two Star Wars TV series will follow the latest movie in the hit film franchise, director George Lucas has said.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/4484915.stm


----------



## Talierin

My sister won third place in the Amidala costume contest at Celebration III this week


----------



## greypilgrim

I cant wait to see Yoda fighting! And Palpatine! 

Mace Windu gets chopped by Palpatine I bet! Ha!


----------



## Maggot

Palpatine does indeed kill Windu, which is a bummer because Windu is cool. I've seen this picture in the picturebook thing and Yoda's crackling on the floor with blue lightning fizzing around him so I guess that's from Sidius as he and Dooku are the only ones who can do that. Dooku couldn't of done it either because he's dead right near the start as Anakin kills him because Anakin has grown more powerful. What I meant by Anakin's love of Padme is that my suspicion is he only wanted to learn the powers of the dark side so he could protect Padme during the clone war. In a trailer I have seen Anakin asks Sidus how you can learn the powers of the dark side. Now what he means here is (in my opinion) can I learn the dark powers without turning evil. But Sidius says "not from a jedi" this is the killer blow. The first signs of the dark side in Anakin is when he murders the sand people and says to his mum I will not fail you. I think this still haunts him in the third film and this promise drives him to the dark side wanting to become more powerful.


----------



## Corvis

I think Anakin kills Windu. Windu is almost killing Palpatine (that's how he gets his face disformed) in a ligth saber battle and Anakin doesn't want Palpatine to die so he kills Windu.


----------



## Maggot

If this is true what an ending for Windu. Him dueling against the emperor and only dying because Anakin steps in. But if this is true that's damage done to the credibility of the film. Because if Yoda is beaten by Palpatine and he's the jedi master surely Windu couldn't fare much better. I doubt also that Anakin could overcome Windu unless he creeps up on him because he couldn't defeat Obi wan and if I'm not mistaken Windu was more powerful than any other jedi apart from Yoda so I doubt that Anakin could destroy him. But hate made Luke stronger resulting in the chopping off of Vader's mechanical hand. Surely it could do the same thing to Anakin.


----------



## Firawyn

Anger leads to aggression, aggression leads to hate, hate leads to the dark side! Beware the Sith! They will destroy you!

Hey guys, if you like Star Wars, and if you like RPing, ck out my web site (homepage in profile). It's Star Wars RPing.


----------



## Maggot

Suree I'll check it out sounds cool .


----------



## e.Blackstar

Eeeeeeeeeeee!    

17 DAYS UNTIL RETURN OF THE SITH!!!!!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!

*dances the happy unashamed Star Wars nerd dance*






Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Corvis

_Revenge_ of the Sith e.Blackstar.


----------



## Firawyn

I'm going to see it with a group of my friends the Friday after it comes out. I want to dress up as a jedi, but my friends arn't digging the idea....  

_May the Force be with You!_


----------



## e.Blackstar

Corvis said:


> _Revenge_ of the Sith e.Blackstar.


 Heh...*smacks self* Duh, I knew that. Honest...I dunno why I wrote Return.

Anyway...14 DAYS UNTIL REVENGE OF THE SITH!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Raithnait

> I'm going to see it with a group of my friends the Friday after it comes out. I want to dress up as a jedi, but my friends arn't digging the idea...



Dress up anyways. It's more fun and more memorable. Plus, there's nothing quite like the pure adoration of small children and the awed whispers of "Look, Dad! _Jedi!_" from almost every little kid in the theatre... Tell your friends they're just jealous because you have a costume and they don't... or, say something scathing about "the Force is not strong with _this one_". Use the Jedi mind trick on them.


----------



## Maggot

*Re: prophecy?*

In one of the trailers Obi Wan shouts at Anakin you were the chosen one what does Obi Wan mean? Is he refering to the jedi prophecy? And if so does anyone know the content of this prophecy? Any help would be greatfully excepted .


----------



## Gothmog

In Terry Brooks' book "The Phantom Menace" based on the screenplay and story by George Lucas, there is this about the 'Chosen One'



> But there was more that troubled the Jedi Council. There was a prophecy, so old its origins had long since been lost, that a chosen one would appear, imbued with an abundance of midi-chlorians, a being strong with the Force and destined to alter it forever.
> It was Mace Windu who gave voice to the Council's thoughts. "You refer to the prophecy," he said quietly. "Of the one who will bring balance to the Force. You believe it is this boy."


This was when Qui-Gon Jinn was discussing Anakin Skywalker with the Jedi Council.

I hope this helps


----------



## Saucy

iam really looking forward to this movie...the 7eleven is selling star wars slurpy cups..btw.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! *runs about squealing* 12 days!


----------



## Firawyn

Saucy said:


> iam really looking forward to this movie...the 7eleven is selling star wars slurpy cups..btw.



Sausy! You're back! So good to see you! Drop into the inn...we're sorta lingering in there still...I cant believe it.  


Must...wait...till...Friday...to...see......Episode III!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  12 days!!!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

SPOILER ALERT!!!

Here are links to some reviews of the film that are already available. Reading them is entirely up to you:

Cinema Blend
BigFanBoy
Variety
Slant
Three Movie Buffs


----------



## Obi-Wan Kenobi

10 days to go!!!


----------



## Corvis

Now I know this question does not deal with Episode III much except with everything that happens with the clone army. It deals more with Episode II. When Obi-wan learns of the clone army on the mysterious planet (sorry I forget the name ) the creatures there tell him a Jedi master named Sifa Dias made the order for the clone army. Who is Sifa Dias? He's not mentioned anywhere else in the Star Wars films, and little information is given about him except that he was killed ten years before Episdoe II took place.


----------



## Firawyn

Corvis said:


> Now I know this question does not deal with Episode III much except with everything that happens with the clone army. It deals more with Episode II. When Obi-wan learns of the clone army on the mysterious planet (sorry I forget the name ) the creatures there tell him a Jedi master named Sifa Dias made the order for the clone army. Who is Sifa Dias? He's not mentioned anywhere else in the Star Wars films, and little information is given about him except that he was killed ten years before Episdoe II took place.



Cameno. The planet is Cameno. (not sure on spelling)  

Sifa Deus could be several different people. It could be Dukoo, it could be Palpatine, or it could simply be a jedi knight who forsaw the futre need for the clones. Another thought is that it's Qui-gon. Qui-gon was killed 'almost ten years ago. Same time frame and (highlight the text to see spoiler) 

Qui-gon will appear in Ep. III, to at least Yoda.

He,he! I cant wait!!!


----------



## Sir

9 days... I'm pretty happy about it...


----------



## King Aragorn

8 days, 14 hours, 49 minutes til Star Wars Episode 3 is released


----------



## Corvis

Firawyn said:


> Cameno. The planet is Cameno. (not sure on spelling)
> 
> Sifa Deus could be several different people. It could be Dukoo, it could be Palpatine, or it could simply be a jedi knight who forsaw the futre need for the clones. Another thought is that it's Qui-gon. Qui-gon was killed 'almost ten years ago. Same time frame and (highlight the text to see spoiler)


 
If it was Qui-gon why didn't Obi-wan simply correct the Cameno alien? Also are you saying that Dukoo or Palpatine pretended to be Sifa Deus while they ordered the clone army?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Firawyn said:


> Cameno. The planet is Cameno. (not sure on spelling)
> 
> Sifa Deus could be several different people. It could be Dukoo, it could be Palpatine, or it could simply be a jedi knight who forsaw the futre need for the clones. Another thought is that it's Qui-gon. Qui-gon was killed 'almost ten years ago.



I've taken the liberty of investigating this matter. I don't know how canonical the Expanded Universe titles are considered to be: the newest of them is _Labyrinth of Evil_, a prequel to _Revenge of the Sith_. I came across a discussion of it on a Star Wars forum. Here's what it says about Sifo-Dyas (these aren't Ep. 3 spoilers, but you might be interested in reading the book):

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sifo-Dyas, the Jedi, was sympathetic towards Master Dooku's view of the Republic. 

Dooku perpares to leave the Jedi Order, and was sought out by Sidious. He joins the Sith. From what I can tell, this happens before he finally leaves. 

Sifo-Dyas keeps tabs of Dooku, but is unaware he has joined the Sith. 

Sifo-Dyas, forseeing a need for the Republic in the future via the Force and visions, orders the Clone army. 

Dooku learns of the order and informs Sidious. They only want the Jedi to learn of the Army when they want them to. 

Dooku kills Sifo-Dyas. He erases Kamino from the Archives. He then leaves the Jedi Order.[/font]

By the way, it's _Kamino_.

And the transcript of Episode 3 is available at supershadow.com. I'm just putting the information out there. Do with it what you will.


----------



## Corvis

It's funny, I asked one of my teachers at my school the question on Sifa Deus and he told me exactly what you just said Arthur, he read the prequel book too. 

It's weird, thinking of one of your teacher's as being a Star Wars fan.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*squeals* Only 2 more days!


----------



## Inderjit S

If Luke was the chosen one then why does he get a beat down from Darth Sidious?

Here is a hilarious spoof of Star Wars Episode 3 (iwarning! it may not be suitable for minors!)

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/610/


----------



## e.Blackstar

My sister went today to get tickets for the midnight showing...eeeeeee!


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

*Guardian review*



> *Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith*
> 
> *
> 
> Peter Bradshaw
> Friday May 13, 2005
> _The Guardian _
> 
> "Henceforth you will be known as Darth Vader!" These dire words, addressed to a tormented Anakin Skywalker as he crosses the threshold to the much-mentioned Dark Side, mark the definitive moment of his Luciferian journey, which will end with him in a black, neo-Wehrmacht helmet-mask, with incipient emphysema and a walk that makes him look as if he has had concrete hip replacements.
> 
> It supposedly forms the mythic heart of the gigantic Third Episode of George Lucas's colossally inflated Star Wars prequel trilogy. Yet when this moment happens - after what seems like seven hours of CGI action as dramatically weightless as the movement of tropical fish in an aquarium - I looked blearily around the cinema and sensed thousands of scalps failing to prickle. We had all been bored into submission long ago.
> 
> George Lucas is now not so much a director as chief executive-***-potentate in charge of a vastly profitable franchise empire in which striking back is not an option. And within this empire's boundaries, Lucas is so mind-bogglingly powerful that none of his lieutenants dares tell him the truth: that yet another Something of the Something title, after Attack of the Clones and Return of the Jedi, is pretty annoying. (It's actually his fourth, if you count the original script title to the first Star Wars: Adventures of the Starkiller.) But here at any rate, finally, is the end of the road, or rather the middle of the road - the moment in 1977 where we came in. Lucas has taken three pointlessly long and artificially complicated movies to get to the point: precisely how did Luke Skywalker's father come to embrace the forces of darkness?
> 
> Hayden Christensen is Anakin, the talented but mercurial Jedi pupil of Obi-Wan Kenobi, in which role Ewan McGregor wears a big and bushy beard, to indicate the aged wisdom that we know is his destiny. Their mighty contest is to be at the centre of this movie, during which in quiet moments leading characters will gaze out over massive futuristic cityscapes resembling the photorealist artwork once used for 1970s sci-fi paperbacks: pointy buildings with swarms of pointy aircraft criss-crossing overhead, often bathed in crimson sunsets.
> 
> Once again, McGregor speaks in a simperingly lifeless Rada-English accent, a muddled and misconceived backdating of the Guinness original - the young fogey with the light-sabre. In boringness he is matched by that Jedi master of woodenness: Hayden Christensen, the flatliner to end all flatliners. As an actor Christensen must show the terrible embryo of future wickedness within himself. And how does he do this? By tilting his head down, looking up through lowered brows and giving the unmistakable impression that he is very, very cross. If Princess Diana had gone to the Dark Side, she would have looked a lot like this.
> 
> So why does Anakin desert the forces of light? It is his passionate love and concern for his pregnant wife, Princess Amidala, coupled with a sense of his own slighted dignity that are to be the tragic and fateful factors leading to the most unconvincing evil act you can imagine, an event weirdly neutralised by the bloodless unreality that surrounds everything. The vicious Anakin massacres - oh, horror! - a bunch of innocent Jedi children.
> 
> But that is not how Lucas's solemnly high-flown script chooses to refer to them. With sub-Shakespearian gravitas, McGregor intones: "Not even the younglings survived." I'm sorry, not even the what? Is that their surname or something? Are Mr and Mrs Youngling going to come home to find a nursery bloodbath?
> 
> One of the things about the previous film, Attack of the Clones, that made you think things might be looking up was the terrific performance by Christopher Lee as the sinister Count Dooku. Almost the very first thing Lucas does here is kill him off. It is a crippling blow that leaves us with a range of scandalously dull secondary characters. People such as Senator Bail Organa, played by Jimmy Smits, and Samuel L Jackson as the fiercely uninteresting Mace Windu. They are acting as if on some kind of medication.
> 
> As with everyone else - certainly with McGregor and Christensen and the incorrigibly clunky Natalie Portman as Princess Amidala - a heavy blanket of self-consciousness descends, under which they must act out the stilted myth on which depend the hopes and expectations of millions of fans. There are zero comic moments. C-3PO is allowed on to whinge briefly and unfunnily.
> 
> Revenge of the Sith has some almost decent things. Yoda is good value as ever, though his character is never allowed to breathe in the airless galaxy Lucas creates, and there is a good sequence at the end showing the "birth" of Darth Vader while Princess Amidala is delivered of her twins. It has what the rest of the film so conspicuously lacks: a spark of real dramatic life. But it comes far too late and it is over immediately. How depressing to compare any of this with the fun and gusto of Harrison Ford, Carrie Fisher and Mark Hamill in the first movie. As for the elephantine trilogy as a whole, it was all too clearly a product of George Lucas's overweening production giant Industrial Light and Magic. No magic, little light, but an awful lot of heavy industry.
> 
> · Released on May 19.



I still want to see it . . .


----------



## Talierin

Friggin Awesome, that's all I have to say - it redeems the first two, so if you didn't like them, you'll like this one


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Talierin said:


> Friggin Awesome, that's all I have to say - it redeems the first two, so if you didn't like them, you'll like this one



How does it compare to the Original Trilogy?


----------



## Talierin

it's still not original trilogy, but hey, it's the best new one


----------



## Maeglin

It was awesome, but I hate George Lucas for killing the greatest living actor, Sam Jackson, even though I knew it was coming. In fact, I think that any movie that kills Sam Jackson deserves at least an "R" rating.....no child should have to see such a great man die.


----------



## Kelonus

I'm going to see the movie this saturday. I can't wait.


----------



## Corvis

Hail Lucas! It was incredible. I saw it at midnight and I had an awesome time. There's just non-stop battling between jedi, wookies, sith, and clones. The ending was awesome and the final battle with Obi-Wan and Anakin on Mustafar was easliy the best light saber duel out of all six movies. Everyone, go see the movie!

**May the force be with you all**​


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

A blogger raised the following questions:

(Highlight to read spoilers)


If Anakin believes that he has killed Padme with the Force choke, why does he keep using the Force choke in the subsequent films? Wouldn't it conjure up distressing associations for him?

If the Death Star is nearly complete at the end of Episode 3, why does it take another 20 years or so to be fully operational?

Why are Threepio's memory banks wiped, by not Artoo's?

Why doesn't Artoo make use of his ability to fly in the subsequent movies?


----------



## Lindir

Saw it yesterday and unexpectedly liked it very much. There were less of the dull moments of the previous films, by which I mean the love story of Anakin and Padmé. That has never been very believable since the passion is lukewarm at most. 
The best thing about the film is that it is very dark, the good people die and evil prevails. Too bad we know how it ends, that takes away much of the feeling of hopelessness.
I wonder if George Lucas wanted to kick himself for inventing the rather lame looking Darth Vader outfit. It was naturally very cool in -77, but now it looks more than a bit dated, but he had to stick to it.
This was definately the best of the new films and I would almost say that I liked it nearly as much as 'The Empire Strikes Back', which is, of course, the best one of the lot. (Neither of these films ends with the hateful and boring celebration scenes which I loathe endlessly.)


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

Lindir said:


> The best thing about the film is that it is very dark, the good people die and evil prevails.



For a change.



> This was definately the best of the new films and I would almost say that I liked it nearly as much as 'The Empire Strikes Back', which is, of course, the best one of the lot. (Neither of these films ends with the hateful and boring celebration scenes which I loathe endlessly.)



Yub-yub!


----------



## Corvis

The great thing about the ending was that it wasn't happy. but you knew that the evil which won in Episode III was going to be defeated in the original triolgy. Although one thing which I wish was in the end of the movie was talking, there really wasn't any. You just see:

Obi-Wan give Luke to the Lars on Tatoonie and the Senator take Leia to Alderan.

There was no dialogue.


----------



## Zale

Bah. Much of the dialogue was terrible, and Anakin was rubbish.

Apart from that, I didn't think it was too bad. I'm not a massive SW fan so my expectations weren't high, but there was nice scenery and extremely groovy lightsabre duelling, and the plotline could have been much worse. Anakin did turn a touch too quickly though.

Oh, and there was a disturbing lack of subtlety, especially where democracy was concerned.


----------



## Inderjit S

Again, I ask, if Luke was the chosen one then why does he get beat up so easily by Sidiious? Surely he would be more powerful than him? I'm not a great Star Wars fan, but I'm interested in the answer to this.


----------



## Maeglin

Luke wasn't the chosen one, Anakin was....that's why Luke gets kicked around so badly. Obviously it doesn't look like Anakin is the chosen one, but when all is said and done it is indeed him who kills off the sith.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Anakin Skywalker aka Darth Vader was the chosen one, who would eventually bring balance to the Force. He achieves that by hurling the Emperor down a shaft, and thus mortally wounding himself as well, effectively ending the order of the Sith.


----------



## Gothmog

Ithrynluin said:


> Anakin Skywalker aka Darth Vader was the chosen one, who would eventually bring balance to the Force. He achieves that by hurling the Emperor down a shaft, and thus mortally wounding himself as well, effectively ending the order of the Sith.


This gives rise to the question, 'What was the Imbalance in the Force that needed a "Chosen One"?'

Perhaps Anakin Shywalker/Darth Vader was doing the work of 'The Chosen One' all the time. He removed first the Jedi Order and then later the Sith. This left his son with the task of restarting the use of The Force from a point of balance.


----------



## Firawyn

oh it was sooo good!! 

I think I cried the whole friggin time. The part when it's clip after cip of the clones turning on the jedi was so well done....oh baby. Must go see that one again!!


----------



## greypilgrim

Star Wars is so much more totally awesome after seeing Episodes 1-3!!!  

Felt bad for Padme though, I wished she lived...she didn't deserve what happenened to her. Boo-hoo-hoo


----------



## Maeglin

I went and saw it again last night, and it was still awesome, but one thing occurred to me that didn't quite make sense. Anakin only turned because he wanted to know how to use the power that would save Padme, right? Right. Well, when he turns and Palpatine says, "oh yeah I lied, I don't really know how to use that power, but I'm sure we can figure it out," why doesn't Anakin change his mind right there and slice Palpatine's head off? I mean, he felt bad about what he did to Master Windu already anyway, and at this point there was no longer any need for him to stay with Palpatine if he wasn't getting what he wanted. I know he was hoping to discover the power, but he probably could have done the same with a Jedi even though Palpatine says you can't learn it from a Jedi, but Palpatine is a filthy liar. I dunno.....it just didn't quite click to me.


----------



## greypilgrim

Inderjit S said:


> Again, I ask, if Luke was the chosen one then why does he get beat up so easily by Sidiious? Surely he would be more powerful than him? I'm not a great Star Wars fan, but I'm interested in the answer to this.



Sidious is the last of the Sith. Everyone thought them to be extinct for over a millenium. Now, this Palpatine, he was so powerful that the power inside him was destroying him, it could not be contained and it began to take his life away gradually, he was just too powerful. So what he did was keep a fresh supply of clones...and he would channel his life-force, his consciousness, into these clones using Sith magic every so often, thus he achieved immortality, albeit in different living bodies. 

Now how could a Padawan defeat him? Even though Anakin was the Chosen One, he needed alot more training, discipline, and to learn to become one with the force to have a go at him. Yoda himself got repelled, Sidious just laughed at him. 

Maeglin...Anakin stepped to the dark side many times in Episode 2, and he was seduced by the dark side, because it intoxicated him with power, something he felt seriously deeply about (having and using power).


----------



## Talierin

Interesting thought my friend said they were talking about on another board...
You know how Palpatine was talking about Darth Plagus with Anakin, that he was so powerful he could create life with the Force. Now think about this, Anakin doesn't have a father...

Weird, huh?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Eeeeeeeee! I saw it on Sunday! Eeeeeeeee!  

loved it...clones turning on the Jedi was heart-wrenching...and the "what are we going to do master Skywalker?" bit with the little kids was worse...*sigh*

Although throughout the movie I kept wanting to yell at Anakin and whip him back into shape.

All in all, however, it was LOVERLY.


----------



## Hammersmith

I saw it the night it came out in England. I thought Ian McDiarmid and Hayden Christensen were both fantastic, Padme was apalling ("Ani you're breaking my heart!"), the Wookies were severely underused, the cuts were very fast and the story a tad rushed, Jar Jar lacked the grizzly death I had mentally plotted for him, Vader's attack on the Jedi was impeccable, the clone troopers were fascinating, Boba Fett disappointingly made no appearance, Ewan McGregor was brilliant and captured the venerated Alec Guinness' character perfectly, special effects weren't overused and the story was interesting enough to keep me occupied. I only noticed one glaring plot hole, and overall I feel that ROTS rescued the reputation of Star Wars, after the disappointing episodes I and II.


----------



## Maeglin

Talierin said:


> Interesting thought my friend said they were talking about on another board...
> You know how Palpatine was talking about Darth Plagus with Anakin, that he was so powerful he could create life with the Force. Now think about this, Anakin doesn't have a father...
> 
> Weird, huh?



I was thinking about that when I saw it and had discussed it on a different board as well, and yes it is wierd. Something tells me Sidious was Plagus's apprentice, but we obviously can't be sure....I thought that bit was very well done by Lucas, leaving it open to the audience to answer for themselves.


----------



## Corvis

Maeglin said:


> I was thinking about that when I saw it and had discussed it on a different board as well, and yes it is wierd. Something tells me Sidious was Plagus's apprentice, but we obviously can't be sure....I thought that bit was very well done by Lucas, leaving it open to the audience to answer for themselves.


 
Lucas leads loads of wholes open for discussion. I remember walking out of the theater after seeing the movie at midnight and a complete stranger who just saw the movie came up to me and started talking to me about how Lucas didn't talk much of how Chewbacca and Han Solo meet on Mos Eisley in Episode III. Also the whole situation with Anakin's father got me upset for it made no sense whatsoever, I mean his mother didn't explain it that well in Episode I.


----------



## YayGollum

Was bored.

Question ---> If Anakin believes that he has killed Padme with the Force choke, why does he keep using the Force choke in the subsequent films? Wouldn't it conjure up distressing associations for him?

Answer ---> The Force choke is cool.  His signature move. Evil reputation building. Why would it conjure up anything for him if he became a superly terrifying slave composed chiefly of hate?

Question ---> If the Death Star is nearly complete at the end of Episode 3, why does it take another 20 years or so to be fully operational?

Answer ---> That is another evil movie mistake. just like Boba Fett being somebody's clone. Ick. I have no idea how long it actually took them to finish a Death Star type of thing, but I do know that the first one to ever be built was in the middle of a group of black holes. I saw no black holes in that scene. How many years were there between the fourth and sixth episodes and how complete was the Death Star in Return Of The Jedi? Craziness, man.

Question ---> Why are Threepio's memory banks wiped, by not Artoo's?

Answer ---> Hm. Wait. Why do you think that either of their memory banks were wiped? Why think that only one was wiped? Why even think that both had there memories wiped? Well, I can answer the last one. Because the books say that they were. Those two had had many owners after that Episode Three thing. Someone in there wiped both of their memories and they happened to meet again. Yes, ignore the fact that they ended up on the ship that they started out on in Episode Four. That is wrong. Where are the binary load lifters that Threepio speaks of being his first job? *hides*

Question ---> Why doesn't Artoo make use of his ability to fly in the subsequent movies?

Answer ---> He doesn't have it anymore. Droids were very commonly modified. Why not?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hammersmith said:


> I only noticed one glaring plot hole



Which one? Share, friend.


----------



## Talierin

One was that Leia remembers her mother, and that she didn't die in childbirth, as stated in the ewok village bridge scene between her and Luke in Return of the Jedi


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, I thought of that, but then, what is the large deal with believing that, at least since she didn't know that what'shisface was her brother (and also, who knows if she even knew that those people weren't her real parents, according to the movies?), she just told him about whoever that lady was since she was the closest thing that she had to a mother and definitely thought of her as that sort of thing? *looks back at that sentence* Convoluted, yes? oh well.


----------



## Maeglin

Yaygollum makes a good point, Leia must be remembering Bail Organa's wife in that scene in the ewok village. Another hole I realized, which isn't really a big deal, is the appearance of Anakin's ghost at the end of Return of the Jedi (or at least I assume it's Anakin's ghost at the end with Yoda and Ben). They make him look like a middle-aged man, but he never had that appearance, all he had was the appearance of a skinny young man and then the appearance of a freak in a black suit.


----------



## YayGollum

Freak? *sniff* Poor Smeagol! I mean, Darth Vader. I keep confusing the two. oh well. Anyways, no, it isn't a large deal, but I was merely thinking that the spirit is what the guy would have looked like if he was all human. The age is right.


----------



## Inderjit S

Just saw the movie, it was average, didn't overly-impress, but didn't overly-dissapoint either. 

Also greypilgrim, Windu is able to give Sidious a good fight as does Yoda, now if he was a couple of hundred years younger...


----------



## Hammersmith

Maeglin said:


> Yaygollum makes a good point, Leia must be remembering Bail Organa's wife in that scene in the ewok village. Another hole I realized, which isn't really a big deal, is the appearance of Anakin's ghost at the end of Return of the Jedi (or at least I assume it's Anakin's ghost at the end with Yoda and Ben). They make him look like a middle-aged man, but he never had that appearance, all he had was the appearance of a skinny young man and then the appearance of a freak in a black suit.


Actually I've been told that in the DVD release, they've edited Hayden into the ghost spot. A crime for which George Lucas can never be forgiven. Sebastian Shaw rules all!

*Ahem* I was referring to the "Do you remember your mother? Your real mother?" "A little. She died when I was very young", and then Leia's brief descriptions. It can't be Mrs Organa referred to, for two reasons. Firstly, because Luke specifies that it's her real mother he wants to know about, and secondly because if I'm up to date on my Extended Universe trivia, Mrs Organa survives for several years into Leia's life; maybe even until Alderaan's destruction. I'm going to crall back into a hole now and wait for somebody to tell me that everything I said was wrong and I must have dreamt it.


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, in the extended special dvds they've stuck Hadyn in there, watched them like two days ago and noticed that. I"m glad I still have the original, fuzzy, non-thx cuts on video, hehe


----------



## YayGollum

Yes, Hammersmith person, I know what scene you were writing about. And I don't see how either of your reasons could make you confused. I already wrote that she might have thought at that time that those people were her real parents. Also, what does the second point have to do with anything? Oh, just backing up the first one? I have no idea. Anyways, yes, I agree. *sniff* Poor old Darth Vader dude being cut out.


----------



## Hammersmith

I was just mentioning that *if* Bail Organa's wife survived long enough, Leia would remember more of her than just sketchy memories. And my main point in recollecting the conversation was that Luke made special effort to specify "real mother", assuming therefore that they both knew perfectly well that Leia had two mothers; Mrs Organa and Padme.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Okay. I got it. I am still of the opinion that she only could have been thinking that the other lady was her evil mom lady. I see no reason for why either of them would think that she had two, especially the boring Luke character. But I see how you found that implication. oh well. There is always the crazy theory that she remembers tiny bits of images of her real evil mom lady because she also has crazy Force abilities.


----------



## Corvis

I just saw Episode III for the second time. The movie just gets better and better.


----------



## Hammersmith

YayGollum said:


> There is always the crazy theory that she remembers tiny bits of images of her real evil mom lady because she also has crazy Force abilities.


Something we can never rule out!

I just saw the movie again last night, and my excitement has died down about it. I'm now of the opinion that it was held up entirely by the great performances of Ian McDiarmid and Ewan Mcgregor, and that the film itself was poorly written, rushed, yet carried out better than the screenwriters deserved. There were parts - such as the entire Wookie scenes - that were forced in only for special effects' sake and a nostalgic love of Wookies. General Grievous, on closer look, could have been left out entirely without any impact on the storyline. He was pathetic. Perhaps if he had been Darth Maul's remnants scraped together and placed inside the droid, and had lasted a bit longer, he may have been relevant. Perhaps if Count Dooku had been allowed more than five minutes of screen time he may have been cool. "Perhaps if", I think, will be the epitaph of this film.


----------



## Meselyn

I haven't seen it yet, but I want to see it.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

Plot Holes:
1. Threepio's memory was to be wiped near the end of the movie. Why not Artoo's? Is Lucas telling us that in Ep. 4-6, Artoo knew everything that had happened to Anakin? How is it that Artoo never let the secret slip? He could have told Threepio, and Threepio has a big mouth. However, Artoo's memory could also have been wiped at a later date. Memory wipes were probably a part of a droid's maintence schedule (from Extened Universe). I still have problems with this 'hole' however. Why have Threepio's memory wiped and not Artoo's near the end of Ep. 3? Why one and not both? There must be some significance. Shouldn't there?

2. If Padme dies in childbirth, how can Leia have any memory of her at all? One could argue that Leia remembers her adoptive mother, but I find it unlikely that she would confuse her real mother and her adoptive mother once she finds out that Luke is her brother and Vader is her father. However, if she thought that Padme left Anakin for Organa, then she may have still thought of Organa's wife as her 'real' mother. 

I think Lucas screwed this up. He leads everyone to believe that Leia remembers Padme in Ep. 6, when Luke asks her if she remembers 'her real mother'. Knowing full well that Luke and Leia both know that Bail Organa and his wife are not Leia's real parents. However, keep in mind that in the movie, no one tells Luke or Leia the identity of their mother. Neither of them knows that their mother is Padme. 

Now, in Ep. 3--Padme dies in childbirth. We see baby-very newborn baby-Leia in the arms of her adoptive parents. There is no way that Leia could have any memory of Padme. She would have been far too young. This is how Lucas screwed this up. If he wanted to keep it consistant, he should have shown us a parting shot of Leia as a toddler. This would have made more sense for the relevation of her parentage in Ep. 6. Remember that Leia says that she remembers only images and feelings of her mother Padme (supposedly) when she's talking to Luke. Her memory of her 'real mother' would have made sense then. 

Now, if you want to get real crazy, then you could argue that because Leia has Force abilities like Luke, she could have scattered memories of her 'real mother' because of the Force. Even if she was just an infant. However, Leia has never been trained to connect with her Force-abilites at the time of Ep. 6. This would be highly speculative and out of left field. Let's leave that alone. 

In short, Lucas screwed it up. I won't believe otherwise unless clairity comes from the man himself. -- Or I watch Ep. 3 again and can figure it out myself.

Strange inclusions:
1. The construction of General Grevious. Mostly machine, partly organic. Did anyone notice the organic eyes, heart, etc.? And the coughing? When I heard Grevious coughing I thought, "Why is a machine coughing? Hmmm... it must be partly organic. That's strange." So was Grevious only included in order to show that the process that would save Anakin later is possible? Why bother? We already know it works. 

2. Yoda telling Obi-Wan that Qui-Gon can now communicate thru the Force as a 'ghost'. This seemed to be setting a precedence for what happens in the original Trilogy. Why bother including that bit of information? We already know it's possible. 

Other problems:
1. If Obi-Wan couldn't kill Anakin, how could he just leave him to die? That would be the same as killing him. Did Obi-Wan ultimately feel that Anakin needed to die, but he just didn't want to strike the killing blow? But wouldn't putting Anakin out of his misery been better than just leaving him to fry? It would have been better if Palpatine had come at the end and stopped Obi-Wan from killing Anakin. Obi-Wan could have 'run away to fight another day', and that scene would have made more sense. 

2. Anakin's turning to the dark side seemed far too easy. There was none of the inner conflict that I would have expected. He didn't seem to fight it much. Maybe I just need to watch the movie again for this to make more sense. But upon a first viewing, it just didn't seem right. Something was missing. 

Those are the only ones I can think of at this time. I've only seen the movie once so far. Maybe I'll find more problems or answer others upon subsequent viewings. 

Other than a number of gnawing problems, I consider this film to be the best of the prequel-trilogy. The plot and story seemed to have more thought put into it. The actors showed more emotion. There was much more feeling in this installment. And for once the special effects seemed to serve the story more. I was impressed by the space battles. Especially the one where the 'star destroyers' fought like the tall ships of old (see Master and Commander). Very cool! The lightsaber fights were well choreographed, and fast and furious. Loved it! Overall, I would give it a thumbs up. (Even though I wish Lucas would have gotten some writing help.)


----------



## YayGollum

Plot Hole One ---> What is all of this about wiping memories of droids? I see no reason for why you can't just assume that their memories were wiped anytime between the third and fourth films. 

I agree with you on the Plot Hole Two. Craziness. 

Strange Inclusions One ---> I thought that the crazy droidish General thing was pretty cool. I have heard that he was included in some stories that I have never heard that might explain more about him. Should do reseach, but probably don't care enough.

Strange Inclusions Two ---> Well, the Qui-Gon character was pretty popular. It was a nice thing to do for his fans. What about the fans of Boba Fett, you ask? Oh, noone cares about them.  oh well. Anyways, I thought that it was pretty cool that they mentioned why Obi-Wan was able to do that crazy ghost thing.

Other Problems One ---> Yes, it seemed to me to be that the Obi-Wan character was sure that the guy would die, that he deserved it, and that he wouldn't have wanted to kill him himself. The scenario in my mind should have gone like ---> Obi-Wan and Anakin in a large lightsaber fight, Obi-Wan eventually comes up with the idea to toss the guy into a large vat of lave, he leaves, Palpatine or some random underling of his that was specifically instructed to watch the guy shows up, saves him just barely, then fixes him up, Obi-Wan later finds out that the guy is still alive, he quickly runs the guy's kids into hiding. But oh well.

Other Problems Two ---> I also wished to see more crazy conflict in the Anakin character. I was very interested to see how such an impulsive character could be tamed so perfectly by this Emperor dude. oh well. I guess that after all of the crazy stuff that happened to him, his mind was pretty well numbed.


----------



## Raithnait

> Plot Hole One ---> What is all of this about wiping memories of droids? I see no reason for why you can't just assume that their memories were wiped anytime between the third and fourth films.



Yay, near the end, when Senator Organa(yes? I think so) takes them to Captain Antilles, he mentions that he wants C-3PO's memory swipped but not R2's.


----------



## Hammersmith

Raithnait said:


> Yay, near the end, when Senator Organa(yes? I think so) takes them to Captain Antilles, he mentions that he wants C-3PO's memory swipped but not R2's.


 
I think that had I inherited such a babbling nervous sociopath of a droid as threepio was, I would promptly wipe it also. I also find in intriguing that R2D2 could recall everything from the Clone Wars.


----------



## Aiglos

Not if anything to say about it have I.....


NEEEAARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KILL YODA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IRRITATINGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


(ok, calm.....calm...... huh huh huh huh)


----------



## e.Blackstar

*points up* Gah! You. Evil. No dissing Yoda. Fie on you.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

YayGollum said:


> Plot Hole One ---> What is all of this about wiping memories of droids? I see no reason for why you can't just assume that their memories were wiped anytime between the third and fourth films.




I just thought that it was strange, the way that it was represented in the movie. Why one and not both? 

Of course, there's always problems with assumptions... ass.u.me... think about it.  

*giggle* I'm just sayin'.


----------



## YayGollum

Ah. Got it. I must have been zoning out when someone was ordered to erase only one droid's memory. But then, there was still plenty of time for Artoo to have gotten his memory wiped, too. Anyways, Yay for the Aiglos person diverting from the norm! I have nothing against the Yoda character, but still. I could easily make myself hate him since so many are such huge fans.  oh well. But not Boba Fett. I shall continue to educate people on his coolness in the bookses. Also, Hammersmith person ---> Poor Threepio. Nobody likes poor Threepio. *sniff* Poor Smeagol.


----------



## Ingwë

Here is a conversation between me and Gothmog. He really know a lot about this movies.
 
Gothmog says:*To bring balance he removes the Jedi which causes a swing to the Sith and then Balance. The problem with such prophacys is that every body assumes that the balancing will favour the good. Sometimes it favours none.*
 
Galin says:*Yes. Star Wars are great movies*
Gothmog says:I wonder how much "depth" comes from Lucas and how much from the people watching digging? 

Galin says:*Lucas is a great man. I would say much depth comes from the Tolkien's books and from Lucas's as well*

Gothmog says:What I meant was, Tolkien's books had depth because he did not set out to write books. The books came from his invention of languages. Lucas simply wrote a book and had ideas for a series. I think that while there is depth in the Star Wars stories, more comes from the viewers/readers.

Galin says:*Probably.*

Gothmog says:Lucas still had to to a good job to end up with fans doing enough digging.

Galin says:*You are right. He just made the films (great, much depth). But we find more depth*

Gothmog says:Yes. There had to be at least some depth for others to look for more. The main difference between Lucas and Tolkien in my opinion is that Tolkien worked in the Writen media while Lucas wrote Star Wars for the visual media. This is also why Star Wars is better than LotR for putting on film.


----------



## Hammersmith

YayGollum said:


> Also, Hammersmith person ---> Poor Threepio. Nobody likes poor Threepio. *sniff* Poor Smeagol.


On the contrary, dear sir, C3PO holds a dear, dear place in my heart. It's that Jar Jar I dislike. The _fat_ alien. Stupid! *Tricksy.* _False!_


----------



## Gothmog

Hammersmith said:


> On the contrary, dear sir, C3PO holds a dear, dear place in my heart. It's that Jar Jar I dislike. The _fat_ alien. Stupid! *Tricksy.* _False!_


Actually, it is Boss Nass who is the _fat_ alien. Jar Jar is the skinny one that fell over his own feet (or anything else for that matter) 

Ingwë
Thank you, but you give too much praise.


----------



## scotsboyuk

The original three films (IV,V and VI) are arguably the most similar to the LOTR films in so far as they are primarily concerned with telling a story. Episodes I, II have a decidedly commercial feel to them in that they seem to have been made, not so much to tell a story, but to pull in paying customers to see them. Episode III corrects this somewhat in that it it is a great piece of storytelling whilst also being a crowd pleaser, just as the original films were.


----------



## YayGollum

Hm. You can see from what you wrote about poor Threepio in an earlier post why I felt like defending him. I hope. People would not love Artoo as much if that crazy golden droid wasn't always around.  

Actually, actually, there are plenty of other halfway obese types besides the Boss Nass character. I have no idea why the boring Jar Jar character could have been confused with any of them, but oh well. Anyways, I wouldn't call him more healthy and normal than terrifyingly skinny and dying. Also, what praise? If that was about me, I would wonder why all of those quotes were used at all. The Ingwe person tosses a bit of a conversation and seems to believe (although I don't see why from what was shown) that this Gothmog person is some sort of Star Wars movie type of expert.   *runs away*


----------



## Gothmog

YayGollum said:


> (although I don't see why from what was shown) that this Gothmog person is some sort of Star Wars movie type of expert.



Don't forget, An "Ex" is a 'Has-been' and a 'Spert' is 'a drip under pressure'


----------



## YayGollum

I have not forgotten. Anyways, would it not have been more fitting to mention that 'ex' thing, then mention that Pert is the name of some sort of shampoo? oh well. What did any of that have to do with Star Wars type things? oh well. Let me see here. Back towards the subject of this thread, from what the first two films gave me, I was very much surprised that the third one was this good. Not in the same league as the originals, but much better than I expected. Why did I waste money on a ticket, if I was sure that it would be bad? I don't care. I am still a Star Wars type of fan, deep down. *sniff* Why must they make horrible movies and books? *runs away*


----------



## Gothmog

> Anyways, would it not have been more fitting to mention that 'ex' thing, then mention that Pert is the name of some sort of shampoo?


No, this would not have been more fitting as I prefer to describe an "expert" as a "has-been drip under pressure"


----------



## YayGollum

Has-been shampoos are not your style? Okay, fine. Garn. Evil people. Forcing me away from the discussion, that never really heated up to begin with, since there do not seem to be very many adamant about defending this movie.  oh well. How's about ---> (although I don't see why from what was shown) that this Gothmog person is some sort of Star Wars movie type of trivia buff.


----------



## greypilgrim

Organa had 3PO's mind wiped because 3PO knew about Padme giving birth to the twins, yes? 

TOP 3 LIGHTSABER DUELS:
1. Darth Maul -vs- Qui Gon, Obi Won 
2. Yoda -vs- Sidious
3. Anakin -vs- Obi Won

Vader -vs- Luke .... Yoda -vs- Dooku ... these are up there too.

Just curious, what Star Wars books have you read YayGollum? I'm reading one called "Cloak of Deception" now, it's cool. Can you recommend one?


----------



## YayGollum

Your number one was good in my opinion only because of the nice music involved. Why do so many care about the lightsaber duels? Those are pretty boring. Same with the large battles from these The Lord Of The Rings movies. Where's the coolness? Give me some great chemistry with some original characters! oh well. I have read most of the Star Wars books. None of the prequel stuff, because I could care less about the stuffy Old Republic, as well as none of the New Jedi Order stuff, where the original Star Wars feel has been lost. *sigh* I would toss the Han Solo trilogy by A. C. Crispin at you. The Paradise Snare, The Hutt Gambit, and Rebel Dawn. Very fun. The Corellian Trilogy is good, too. The Bounty Hunter Wars trilogy.


----------



## Hammersmith

Best duels:

1. Obi Wan and Vader on the Death Star
2. Luke and Vader in Cloud City
3. Luke and Vader and The Emperor on the second Death Star

Worst duels:

1. Anakin and Obi Wan in the lava (Come on! The burning hot lava and they aren't even singed, and then there's the random standing, circling and staring...then the sudden and strange end. No.)
2. Emperor and Mace and Mace's thugs (Palpatine barely touches the thugs and they scream and fall like toothpicks! Are they jedi or wimps??)
3. Anakin and Dooku (Random, too fast, too sudden. Dooku's a jedi? Pathetic. Awful "fight")

The best Star Wars books, by the way, are Timothy Zahn's. The worst is _The New Rebellion _by Krystine Rusch. The Han Solo trilogy isn't bad, but the writing's rather poor. Oh, and don't you even think about reading the dire Corellian Trilogy


----------



## YayGollum

I was hoping to draw out many Star Wars book readers by leaving the Timothy Zahn person out.  Thrawn is the coolest. Him and that Exar Kun dude. Anyways, you is crazy, Hammersmith person. What's wrong with that The New Rebellion book? Very fun, in my opinion. I only remembered it later and didn't feel like changing my post. Yay for Nandreeson and the Glottalphibs! An achingly obscure alien race that is very hard to find in any reference books! *hides*  The Han Solo trilogy is great. Maybe you are thinking about the other one with Han Solo At Star's End, Han Solo's Revenge, and Han Solo And The Lost Legacy? I have no idea, but yes, that second one was bad. The one by the A. C. Crispin person was very fun. And what could be wrong with the Corellian trilogy? Q9-X2, Ebrihim, all of those crazy Selonians, and of course, Han's superly cool cousin. Annoying little kids, though. Poor Smeagol. All of the Episode Threeness has made him remember things that he tried to forget. *bawls*


----------



## Hammersmith

Okay, here we go.
The New Rebellion.
By Kristyn Rusche.
Which starts.
Something like this.
And does it quite frequently.
Then she'll go off into a paragraph about the Red Terror, because Star Wars fans are uneducated morons and won't relate it to Communist Russia or identify the cunning and profound parallel.
Then return.
With the profound fragments.
Again.
Maybe add in a part with a droid that enjoys groping characters in their groin, or try making some poignant references to the holocaust, slipping in her scattered and half formed political statements. Possibly even talk about that undyingly random race of aliens who are somehow immune to blaster fire and get killed by bats, of all things, before dropping out of the storyline as irrelevantly as they interrupted it.
Then the fragments.
Again.
Maybe it'll help them read it.
Because they're Star Wars fans.
And can't handle complex sentences.
Yeesh.


And as for the Corellian Trilogy...WHAT? Some kids end up flying around in a ship and taking out ace pilots - five year old kids? Great. Nothing in the entire series fits with the rest of the expanded universe; his capital ships are fitted with Death Star style main guns that take out other ships in seconds, while we have Nazis invading Corellia for some reason. None of the technology in the book relates at all to any of the rest of Star Wars and the characters are morons. If you'll notice, Timothy Zahn goes to great lengths to destroy everything that the Corellian Trilogy writes about Mara, Luke and the whole debacle. As for Lando randomly marrying some fat woman he finds and saving the day by doing something or other...just didn't make much sense. My major issues with this one and the Han Solo trilogy were simply that the writing style used with both was rather juvenile and banal. It just didn't work. The writer of the Corellian trilogy notes that he writes a book in about three months. Well gee, I think we've discovered why.[/RANT]

Anyway, yeah. Zahn's series' are great, and as much as I'd like to consign Flim to a small container of potatoes in deep space somewhere, even he is quite endearing at times. And Pellaeon is my favourite Star Wars extended universe character of all time.


----------



## YayGollum

Why should I care about other people's political views when none of that should matter to me anyways? It does not offend me that some writers enjoy making parallels to real life type things. I have the ability to ignore things that don't matter and enjoy originality of the superly cool Glottalphibs. It made sense for why they couldn't be killed by blasters. Very nice dragon scale armour. If you shot them many times, they would die. Even one shot will hurt them. Also, why the bats could kill them was explained. Also, also, they were not irrelevant. You do not enjoy stories all about the Lando Calrissian character? oh well.  

I don't remember any little kids killing ace pilots in spaceships. I only remember them controlling a planet.  oh well. It has been a while since I read those books. None of the technology relates to any of the other books because it was originality. Most of the crazy stuff was made by some ancient race that is superly mysterious and intelligent. I am guessing that you didn't enjoy that little Lando Calrissian trilogy, then.  

That Timothy Zahn person did make some good books. Flim was great, but Thrawn is probably the coolest Star Wars villain of all time. Pellaeon was kind of cool, a bit refreshing, a nice vessel for Thrawn to talk to, but not much else, in my crazy opinion. You sound like the type that would enjoy the New Jedi Order series. Where everything is dark and the original Star Wars feel has been lost. They used to be great at keeping it adventurish and lighthearted and serious, with a large range of personalities. *runs away*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Thrawn=way cool. His books=way more cooler! Thrawn=triple cool!  

I thought the Han Solo trilogy was okay. Nothing special, and like Hammersmith said, kinda slow, but it was fine, I guess. Not quite up to par but yet not totally AWFUL.


----------



## Hammersmith

YayGollum said:


> Why should I care about other people's political views when none of that should matter to me anyways? It does not offend me that some writers enjoy making parallels to real life type things. I have the ability to ignore things that don't matter and enjoy originality of the superly cool Glottalphibs. It made sense for why they couldn't be killed by blasters. Very nice dragon scale armour. If you shot them many times, they would die. Even one shot will hurt them. Also, why the bats could kill them was explained. Also, also, they were not irrelevant. You do not enjoy stories all about the Lando Calrissian character? oh well.


It offended me because she did it in such a poor and unimaginitive manner. Her writing style was worse, and her characters were underdeveloped, unexplained and pointless. Why the bats could kill them was not explained adequately; they were simply a rather pathetic deux et, and I wasn't aware there _was_ a storyline in that book all about Lando.



YayGollum said:


> I don't remember any little kids killing ace pilots in spaceships. I only remember them controlling a planet.  oh well. It has been a while since I read those books. None of the technology relates to any of the other books because it was originality. Most of the crazy stuff was made by some ancient race that is superly mysterious and intelligent. I am guessing that you didn't enjoy that little Lando Calrissian trilogy, then.


Read the book again. The kids fly the Millennium Falcon and shoot down several pilots. Stupid. The "originality" felt like it was written by someone who had maybe watched the films once or twice and done little or no research and the mystery and intrigue was shot to pieces when we found out that the grand orchestraters of the plot were a couple of hick aliens from a minor planet near nowhere.



YayGollum said:


> That Timothy Zahn person did make some good books. Flim was great, but Thrawn is probably the coolest Star Wars villain of all time. Pellaeon was kind of cool, a bit refreshing, a nice vessel for Thrawn to talk to, but not much else, in my crazy opinion. You sound like the type that would enjoy the New Jedi Order series. Where everything is dark and the original Star Wars feel has been lost. They used to be great at keeping it adventurish and lighthearted and serious, with a large range of personalities. *runs away*


Don't blaspheme Pellaeon please. Have you read the Hand of Thrawn duology? Pellaeon is basically a cooler, more diplomatic and less psychotic version of Thrawn himself in those books, and totally awesome. Are the NJO books the ones with Jacen and Jaina on Yavin IV getting trained? If so I despise those books for the rubbish they are, the cheap pulp fiction that seems to slide so well down the pop-culture greased throats of today's youth, but if you think they're good I won't argue. I only read them once  .


----------



## e.Blackstar

You're funny Hammersmith. (Although I quite agree with you) And I love the way you talk.     



> blaspheme





> slide so well down the pop-culture greased throats of today's youth





> rubbish





> despise





> hick aliens from a minor planet near nowhere.



*gleeful smile* I love it, I love it I do!


----------



## YayGollum

Okay, fine. Different people have different tastes in writing styles. I can't think of even one writing style that I particularly enjoy. I am just looking for cool personalities and original concepts. You tell me to read that The Corellian Trilogy again. I tell you to read that The New Rebellion book again. There is an achingly cool Lando Calrissian subplot. Why should I care about the galaxywide problems when merely one cool character has his own subplot? 

Anyways, I have the ability to understand why you think that way at the Corellian trilogy. I still liked it. There was plenty of originality, mystery, as well as intrigue. What is more interesting? A superly rich and evil Galactic Empire making a planet-destroying weapon, or a superly passionate and evil cousin of a popular character randomly discovering that the planets he lives on can be planet-destroying weapons? The second one, crazy person! 

Also, I do not recall tossing any blasphemous typed comments towards the Pellaeon character. Read what I wrote about him again, then read what you wrote about that The New Rebellion book.  I have read all of those superly cool Thrawn books, but no, Pellaeon never really gets better, to me. 

The series that you are writing about was the Young Jedi Knights series. The N. J. O. (New Jedi Order) books were written directly after those and are composed primarily of large gobs of pure evil. I read the first book in the series. Very bad things happen on many levels. The series never gets better. Personalities are transplanted. Not cool.


----------



## Hammersmith

YayGollum said:


> I tell you to read that The New Rebellion book again. There is an achingly cool Lando Calrissian subplot. Why should I care about the galaxywide problems when merely one cool character has his own subplot?


Yep, without doubt the best subplot ever. One of his friends is killed and after a supremely unsuccessful attempt to do anything whatsoever, he is captured and forced to stand in a pond until rescued. I prefer the one where he finds the Katana fleet myself, but as you say, we all have our tastes.

To un-hijack the conversation that I hijacked in (might I say) a spectacular fashion, how about that Count Dooku? Doesn't he look _so _much like Saruman?!  

Oh, and thanks for the vote of confidence, Blackstar. Always nice to be appreciated


----------



## greypilgrim

-originally posted by YayGollum- "Why do so many care about the lightsaber duels? Those are pretty boring. Same with the large battles from these The Lord Of The Rings movies. Where's the coolness?"

When Yoda first busted out his lightsaber, and it floated to his hand, then he just jumped all over Dooku, but he lost the fight to save Obi Won and Anakin, that's what I'm talking about. Darth Maul is so crazy, he just always wants to attack, attack, attack. He's so fast and powerful, plus he's the only one to ever weild a dual-bladed lightsaber.

Know how when you're watching a fight scene in a movie, and then the camera goes all crazy and moves so fast so that you can't even see the fight real clear, or even the finishing moves? Well, I've got a name for that, I call that "Peter Jacksonning" the scene. I hate that. The coolness comes from watching a movie like Braveheart, where you can see the guy get his arm cut off, or his head spiked, or beheaded, real crystal clear - and it's not a blurry mess. Thats cool.


----------



## Meselyn

Why are the lightsaber battle liked so much? That's where the major action happens. Examples:

Episode 1- Darth Maul gets cut in half in a lightsaber duel, and dies. Ending the sith threat at that point in time.

Episode 2- Count Dooku cuts Anakins hand off in a lightsaber fight, giving him a robotic hand.

Episode 3- Obi-Wan cuts anakin in half in a lightsaber fight; forcing him to put on the vader suit.

Episode 4- Vader kills Obi-Wan in a lightsaber fight; making Obi-Wan more powerful.

Episode 5- Vader cuts off Lukes hand in a lightsaber fight, and forces luke to learn he's his father.

Episode 6- Luke cuts off Vaders robotic hand, forcing Vader to eventually throw the Emperor over, and kill him.

See? Lighsaber battles are where the major points in the plot happen.


----------



## Lindir

Meselyn said:


> Episode 1- Darth Maul gets cut in half in a lightsaber duel, and dies. Ending the sith threat at that point in time.


Killing off Darth Maul was still a huge waste of a fantastic character. I see the necessity of a dead Sith at that point, but Lucas could have used one of the later appearing Sith instead; they were not half as cool anyway. I would really have liked more of Dath Maul. (Q: did he ever speak at all, I can't remember?)


----------



## Meselyn

He did. Once I think when he was speaking to sidious. Though they wouldn't have put Dooku in there, or sidious. So they had to put in a new sith.


----------



## Hammersmith

Lindir said:


> Killing off Darth Maul was still a huge waste of a fantastic character. I see the necessity of a dead Sith at that point, but Lucas could have used one of the later appearing Sith instead; they were not half as cool anyway. I would really have liked more of Dath Maul. (Q: did he ever speak at all, I can't remember?)


 
"At last we shall reveal ourselves to the Jedi. At last we shall have revenge"

I was hoping against hope that he would be cloned in Attack of the *Clones*, but alas  

Then they had a marvellous chance to bring him back _as_ General Grievous. Think about it; you have a character who appears from nowhere, is incensed against the Jedi, is an organic life form's remains inside of a droid, has yellow eyes and can use the force. Am I the only one who wanted him to say Scar's line from The Lion King as Obi Wan hung at his mercy on the rocky world in ROTS?

Ah...now _this_ looks familiar...

How awesome???


----------



## Meselyn

How could they clone Maul in Attack of the Clones if his body fell down a pit? Exactly, they couldn't. Though lucas was maybe thinking of maul when he created Grivous.


----------



## Hammersmith

Meselyn said:


> How could they clone Maul in Attack of the Clones if his body fell down a pit? Exactly, they couldn't. Though lucas was maybe thinking of maul when he created Grivous.


Oh, come now! They could scrape him together surely? They wouldn't need much more than a drop of blood and a neural reading to clone him, and a few spatula-recovered organs would be enough to create Grievous...


----------



## Meselyn

He fell down a pit, and only Obi-Wan, and Qui-Gon Jinn were there. Do you honestly think Sidious would go, and get an organ of him?


----------



## Corvis

God maul was so cool......so cool.


----------



## Durin's Bane

I think you have forgotten a duel: Grievous and Obi Wan.


----------



## Meselyn

Forgive me, but I haven't seen Episode 3.


----------



## Hammersmith

Meselyn said:


> He fell down a pit, and only Obi-Wan, and Qui-Gon Jinn were there. Do you honestly think Sidious would go, and get an organ of him?


Now you're just being naiive. _Someone_ would have gone down there to retrieve the body; you can't just let corpses decompose in whatever reactor exhaust pipe he fell down. Sidious was on the planet at the time/shortly afterwards, and a Sith Lord is a precious commodity to waste. Besides, if Sidious was experimenting or dabbling in clone technology, wouldn't it make sense for him to take samples from his most valuable servants? But that's beside the point. Whether or not he could have cloned him, I'm sure he had enough time to scrape Maul up and glue him inside a four-armed droid.


----------

